# Guter CPU-Kühler?



## killa132 (24. März 2013)

*Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Hi,

ich will einen neuen Kühler für mein AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE .

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 (Boxed Kühler)
AsROCK 890GX Extreme 3
Sapphire 7870 GHz Edition
450 Watt Billig-Netzteil
8gb Hynix DDR3 1333 
250gb OEM Festplatte
Sharkoon Value Vaya 


Gibt es einen besseren CPU-Kühler im gleichen Preisabschnitt als den?
http://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-hyper-tx3-evo-rr-tx3e-22pk-r1-a684740.html

Mein Ziel ist kein OC sondern nur leisen Lüfter.


----------



## ASD_588 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

der hat nur 92er lüfter und damit kan man eine 125W cpu nicht unbedingt leise kühlen. 

Zalman CNPS10X Performa Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


edit: das puschen sollte man nur im kauf u. verkaufsthread machen sonst kommen die moderatoren.


----------



## killa132 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Gibt es denn noch andere Alternativen oder ist das die beste in der Preisklasse?


----------



## ASD_588 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

der zahlman wäre der beste in dieser preisklasse.


----------



## badmadaka (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Also ich habe die selbe CPU und habe mir vor paar Monaten die be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gekauft und kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren.
Die CPU ist relativ selten über 50°C und der Kühler ist unhörbar.

In der Preisklasse wäre evtl. Scythe Katana 3 AMD (SCKTN-3000A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eine gute Wahl.
Ich kenne einen der hat den auf einer AMD Phenom X3 mit TDP 95W.
Ob der für TDP 125W ausreicht kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. März 2013)

Ich habe einen Xigmatek Gaia und der ist prima  Einzig der Lüfter ist etwas brummend bei niedriger Drehzahl.


----------



## badmadaka (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Ich lehne in der Regel CPU-Lüfter mit einer Mindestdrehzahl von über 500 ab. Im Leerlauf stört das schon.

Beim be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Scythe Katana 3 AMD (SCKTN-3000A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist der Leerlauf in der Regel zwischen 300 und 500.
Die nimmt man schon gar nicht mehr wahr.


----------



## killa132 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*



badmadaka schrieb:


> In der Preisklasse wäre evtl. Scythe Katana 3 AMD (SCKTN-3000A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland eine gute Wahl.
> Ich kenne einen der hat den auf einer AMD Phenom X3 mit TDP 95W.
> Ob der für TDP 125W ausreicht kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.


 
Lohnt sich nicht gleich ein Katana 4 ?


----------



## meratheus (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Für solch eine CPU solltest du dir mal diese hier ansehen:

CPU-Kühler im Preisvergleich


----------



## killa132 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Ist der gut? 

Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B (SCMG-3100)


----------



## meratheus (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

jo der hat ordentlich Kühlleistung


----------



## Saschi1992 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

War da nämlich auch scho am überlegen welcher Kühler für meinen demnächst ankommenden Q9550 sein soll. Aber leider kann ich mich net entscheiden im Preis bereich von 30 Euro


----------



## meratheus (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*



Saschi1992 schrieb:


> War da nämlich auch scho am überlegen welcher Kühler für meinen demnächst ankommenden Q9550 sein soll. Aber leider kann ich mich net entscheiden im Preis bereich von 30 Euro



Mit dem Mugen oder Macho liegst du da nicht verkehrt. Den Ur Mugen hatte ich mal auf einer AMD CPU.


----------



## killa132 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Mugen 3  und Katana 4 groß ?
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von ca. 15 € ?


----------



## meratheus (24. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*



killa132 schrieb:


> Ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen Mugen 3 und Katana 4 groß ?
> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von ca. 15 € ?


 
Wenn du unter Preisvergleich die Kühler auswählst kannst du unten auf Links zugreifen die Testberichte enthalten. Dann kannst du selber entscheiden ob der Preisunterschied sich lohnt oder nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Es soll nicht übertaktet werden, von daher ist kein Macho/Mugen/Brocken nötig.


----------



## Anchorage (25. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Ich würde etwas mehr Geld in die Kühlung investieren... holl dir einen Proliematech Megahalem mit nem Am2/Am3 Retention Kit. Kriegst beides für ungefähr 60€


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

Warum bitte schön einen Megahalems ?


----------



## JoKa29 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Die Meinungen bzw. Empfindungen einzelner über das nötige oder unnötige gehen ja nun immer weit auseinander. Im günstigsten Fall sollte eine Empfehlung der Nachfrage des Threaderstellers weitgehend nahe kommen. 

Meine Empfehlung: ein Mugen 3 ist grundsätzlich eine gute Wahl - in der Leistung als auch im Preis. Ein BeQuiet Dark Rock  oder ein Megahalem sind da doch überdimensioniert - da ja kein OC betrieben werden soll. Wenn die Mehrkosten kein Problem sind sie natürlich geeignet, sowie auch für weitere Prozessoren nutzbar. 
Mit (optional erhältlich) zusätzlichen Lüfterklemmen plus weiterem Lüfter, kann z.B. der Mugen 3 auch noch optimiert werden (Lautstärke bzw. Leistung). 

Ein 965 BE läßt sich grundsätzlich mit jedem (der TDP entsprechenden Serie) Kühler sicher betreiben, wenn kein OC erfolgt. Es werden sich nur Unterschiede in den Temperaturen, der Lautstärke und der Optik ergeben. Da muss dann jeder selbst entscheiden, welche Kriterien da erfüllt werden sollen / müssen.


----------



## meratheus (25. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*



ich888 schrieb:


> Es soll nicht übertaktet werden, von daher ist kein Macho/Mugen/Brocken nötig.


 
nö übertaktet werden soll nicht, aber schön leise soll es sein. Mit dem mitgelieferten Lüfter werden wohl die 600 rpm unter Last nicht überschritten und da ist Ruhe im Gehäuse. Hinzu kommt daß wie schon vom JoKa29 erwähnt das P/L bei dem Scythe Mugen sehr gut ist. Entscheiden muß der TE selbst.



Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich würde etwas mehr Geld in die Kühlung investieren... holl dir einen Proliematech Megahalem mit nem Am2/Am3 Retention Kit. Kriegst beides für ungefähr 60€


 
Das ist dann wohl eher doch übertrieben. Der Megahalems wird nicht wesentlich mehr Performance im Vergleich zum Mugen bieten. Hinzu kommt das kein Lüfter mit bei ist. Prolimatech ist eher für User die Qualität vor Kosten setzen und freie Lüfterwahl bevorzugen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Ist ja gut, dann ist der hier meine Empfehlung: Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der TE sollte lieber mal sein Netzteil austauschen.


----------



## killa132 (25. März 2013)

Ok danke für die Antworten bisher...

Ja ich werde mein Netzteil noch ändern.. kein Thema

Muss mich nun entscheiden zwischen Scythe Katana 4 und dek CoolerMaster


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Welchem Coolermaster ? Meinst du den Hyper TX3 oder den Hyper T4 ?


----------



## killa132 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Den Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO


----------



## Anchorage (25. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Also den Hyper Tx 3 kann ich nicht empfehlen da er nicht besonders gut ist. Ich habe ihn glaub ich sogar noch im Keller liegen. Also ich hatte den 955 Be ohne OC mit dem Hyper Tx 3 betrieben und ich muss zugeben das er mit dem Prozessor nicht klar kam. Der Scythe Mugen ist allerdings ein Preisleistungswunder für mein Empfinden bloß so einen Megahäslichen Quadratischen Kühler würde ichs halt echt nicht anfangen. Beim Pc gehts auch irgendwie auch um die Optik finde ich .

Ein guter Freund von mir hat den hier... die Silentwing,s habe ich selber auf meinem Megahalem drauf und die sind echt leise. 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3/AM3+ (AMD) » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 CPU-Kühler


----------



## killa132 (27. März 2013)

Wollte nun den Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B kaufen, der passt jedoch nicht in mein Sharkoon Vaya Value ....
Daher muss ich zwingend einen aus dieser Liste auswählen.
http://geizhals.de/?cat=cpucooler&x...725_150%7E823_Tower-K%FChler%7E3175_92#xf_top



Könnt ihr mir eins dort empfehlen?
Und denkt bitte dran, ich will nur leise kühlen , Kein OC


Ich dachte an ein Scythe Katana 4


----------



## Adi1 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Dann würde ich den kleinen Macho nehmen Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Der Katana4 ist völlig ausreichend, wenn du nicht übertakten willst.


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2013)

Ich persönlich würde den katana 4, macho, oder arctic cooling freezer 13 nehmen. Letzterer kam als Ersatz für meinen letzten macho rev. B und war gleich kühl und leise. Er bietet sogar die Möglichkeit, andere pwm-Lüfter direkt am selben Anschluss zu betreiben, so dass die Gehäuselüfter automatisch mit der temp der CPU mitgehen.


----------



## Saschi1992 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Ich habe noch ne persönliche Empfehlung EKL Alpenföhn Brocken^^
Das Led bling bling gefällt mir 8-|

Ps. meiner ist heute angekommen^^


----------



## killa132 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Habe mich schon für ein ganz anderes entschieden nämlich das Scythe Grand Kama Cross Rev. B


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Den hätte ich nicht genommen, aber trotzdem viel Spaß damit.


----------



## killa132 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Tja der Mugen 3 Rev. B passte nicht in mein Sharkoon Vaya Value und der Katana 4 war ausverkauft


----------



## killa132 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler?*

Hier ist es


----

ups falscher thread


----------

